# Logitech Driving force GT lenkt nicht mehr bei GT5



## Mischk@ (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Lenkrad.
Ich kann nicht lenken bei Gran Turismo 5 und am Pc wird die lenkung im Treibermenü nicht angezeigt.
Alle knöpfe gehen ( + Pedalen ), aber das lenken an sich reagiert nicht UND das GT Logo in der mitte flackert nur mehrmals kurz auf wenn ein Rennen geladen wird... Danach bleibt es dunkel !

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ? 

-------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt !


----------

